# Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Februar 2010)

Habe gerade mal wieder den Gerlinger-Hauptkatalog gewälzt und mich mal vor allem dem Rutenwald gewidmet. Und da gibt es neben so manch wunderschönem Gerät (Edition IM 12 Alegra, hhhmmmm...:k!!!) auch so manch gräßliches Zeug, namentlich...

1. Berkley Skeletor 2
Oh Gott, dieser Rutenhalter! Dieses Plastikgerümpel von Griff ...
Würggg, da drehen die Geschmacksnerven hohl!
:v

2. Berkley Urban Spirit
Endlich mal schicke Ruten für die "Alder, hau isch dir aufs Maul" - Generation. Darauf hat die Welt gewartet #d.

3. Cormoran X-Power
Da fällt einem gar nix mehr ein, unbeschreiblich...


Nix gegen die eventuellen Fähigkeiten der Ruten, um die gehts mir gar nicht. Aber mit dem Zeugs würde ich mich nur verkleidet ans Wasser trauen, so peinlich ist das.

Und nun ihr, bin mal gespannt...


----------



## locotus (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Über Geschmack läßt sich bekanntlich streiten.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



locotus schrieb:


> Über Geschmack läßt sich bekanntlich streiten.


 

Rischtisch!
Und deswegen auch:   _Und nun ihr, bin mal gespannt_... 
__________________


----------



## Bassey (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

*Die Popcorn Maschine Anwirft Und Schon Einmal Sackweise Den Mais Schaufelt*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dart (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Ich finde silberne Rollen schöner als rote Rollen...und Mädels im Mini finde ich auch mehr sexy als Mädels in weiten, langen Hosen.#t


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Jetzt weißt du auch, was mich u.a. zum Traditionalisten gemacht hat. Ich war auch noch nie ein Freund geteilter Griffe an Karpfenruten. Selbst die hat man zu Gunsten höherer Preise noch weggespart und murkst nur noch einen Schrumpfschlauch an den Blank... nee, nee... was liebe ich durchgehende Korkgriffe und altbackene Schieberollenhalter!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Dart schrieb:


> und Mädels im Mini finde ich auch mehr sexy als Mädels in weiten, langen Hosen.#t


 

na ja, kommt immer auf das Mädel an...
http://bilder.net/oma,geburtstag,rauchen.jpg
|sagnix


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Reine Geschmackssache.

Mir egal wer was gut findet.:g


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## David23 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

#dDie Rute der Zunkunft haben einen Getränkthalter, einen integrierten Ipod zum nebenher Blinkerhitliste abzurufen.
Natürlich besitzen sie am Handgriff ein Handy, für a la Richard Walker, seinen Gesprächspartner life am Geschehen teilzuhaben....


Für 15 Jahren haben wir die "Coolen" ausgelacht, die mit ihrem ersten Handy in der Größe eines Koffers zum Angeln gegeangen sind#d


----------



## angelpfeife (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Abu Fantasista suisho - dass so ziemlich hässlichste was ich je gesehen hab#d:q


----------



## David23 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Reine Geschmackssache.
> 
> Mir egal wer was gut findet.:g
> 
> ...


 


Ach komm, dem streibaren Prof. Tinca ist doch nie egal was einer gut findet...:q:q


----------



## daci7 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Killerspielespieler ----> Amokläufer
> Tetrisspieler      -----> Holzklotzvonbrückewerfer|kopfkrat


pacmanspieler ----> pillensuchti :m

ontopic:
is doch alles egal, solang die rute was kann. (und nicht rosa ist)


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

*Herr, lass den Frühling kommen!*


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



David23 schrieb:


> Ach komm, dem streibaren Prof. Tinca ist doch nie egal was einer gut findet...:q:q





Häää . . 


Wie soll ich denn das verstehen?|kopfkrat

|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## fishcatcher99 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> 2. Berkley Urban Spirit
> Endlich mal schicke Ruten für die "Alder, hau isch dir aufs Maul" - Generation. Darauf hat die Welt gewartet #d.




Also ich mir haben s diese Ruten allein vom Aussehen her angetahn ! Über Geschmack lässt sich echt streiten ! Und für manche Leute gehören eben alle Menschen im Alter zwischen 12- 25 Jahren zu der *"Alder heu isch dir auf s Maul " Generation ! #d#d#d#d#d*


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> *Herr, lass den Frühling kommen!*


 

Jepp, aber bis dahin muss ein wenig Ablästern noch erlaubt sein!
:vik:


----------



## Knispel (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Ist doch alles relativ, für die einen ist es nur "Schokolade", für den anderen die längste Praline der Welt. 
oder
In H. Klump, I. Büntchen sehen viele das Maß aller Dinge, eine I. Berben erscheint ihnen wie die eigene Großmutter.


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Sieh es doch mal soziologisch:

Anstatt "alder isch hau dir uffe Fresse," heißt es jetzt dank trendstyligem Gerät, "Boah ey Brasse, ick tu dir uffen Kopp."

Besser Brassen kloppen als Rentner abziehen. Das trendige Zeug holt die Jungs von der Straße. 

Allerdings ziehen sie sich dann demnächst am Wasser ab. Dann gibt es neue Jobs:

Streetfishingworker und die Fishing-Nanny.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



fishcatcher99 schrieb:


> Also ich mir haben s diese Ruten allein vom Aussehen her angetahn ! Über Geschmack lässt sich echt streiten ! Und für manche Leute gehören eben alle Menschen im Alter zwischen 12- 25 Jahren zu der *"Alder heu isch dir auf s Maul " Generation ! #d#d#d#d#d*


 

Junge, fühl dich doch nicht gleich angepinkelt. Aber das Werbebild aus dem Gerlinger mit dem jungen Mann in Kaputzenpulli und Schildmütze ist einfach zu witzig und lädt förmlich zu ein wenig Persiflage ein. Urban Spirit eben...:q
Ich glaube dir ja auch so, dass du ein ganz normaler Kerl bist.
|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Streetfishingworker und die Fishing-Nanny.


 

Brauchts da irgendwelche Qualifikationen, um das zu machen oder reicht schon "Angler über 30"?


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Und demnächst gibt es dann, passend zum Film, die Sonderedition Bushido. Die Rute "Du Opfer". 100% aus Dieb-Stahl...:m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Rute "Du Opfer".


 
Opf*aahh*, Andal, musst du noch ein wenig üben. 

Jetzt aber mal im Ernst :vik:.
Ich hab beruflich hin und wieder mal was mit den kleinen Gangstern zu tun und finde sie auch irgendwie putzig, insofern nicht wieder mal jemandem der Kiefer gebrochen wird.

Aber Kaputzenpulli, Mütze und Hose bis zu den Kniekehlen 
und Angeln? Ich versuche, gerade Kombinationen herzustellen. Indes, es mag mir nicht gelingen...


----------



## Lorenz (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten!


Meine Skeletor 1 mit geteiltem Korkgriff gefällt mir jedenfalls.Das der Griff stellenweise seine Farbe verliert und das dann total billig aussieht,stört mich auch nur bedingt,da an den Stellen eh meine Finger drauf sind :g
Sowas wie die Urban Spirit müsste es aber nicht unbedingt sein |uhoh:

Genausowenig wie die Daiwa BG90...
http://fishingcorner268.com/FishingCorner268/product_images/daiwa/BG_90_01.JPG
Penn spinfisher,Slammer und co.  sind auch nicht so mein Fall.Auch wenn sie sicher top Rollen sind...


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Opf*aahh*, 1. Andal, musst du noch ein wenig üben.
> 
> 2. und Hose bis zu den Kniekehlen



zu 1. Das ist eben nicht meine Welt.

zu 2. Ich bewundere deren Optimismus. Die glauben offensichtlich ernsthaft, dass sie jemals in so eine Buxxe reinwachsen werden!


----------



## Dart (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich hab beruflich hin und wieder mal was mit den kleinen Gangstern zu tun und finde sie auch irgendwie putzig, insofern nicht wieder mal jemandem der Kiefer gebrochen wird.
> 
> Aber Kaputzenpulli, Mütze und Hose bis zu den Kniekehlen
> und Angeln? Ich versuche, gerade Kombinationen herzustellen. Indes, es mag mir nicht gelingen...


So langsam wirds peinlich....wird hier wohl ein Stammtisch für frustrierte Sozialarbeiter.|bigeyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Andal schrieb:


> zu 1. Das ist eben nicht meine Welt.
> 
> zu 2. Ich bewundere deren Optimismus. *Die glauben offensichtlich ernsthaft, dass sie jemals in so eine Buxxe reinwachsen werden!*




:q:q:q#6#6

Da soll doch die Windel mit rein.:m



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Dart schrieb:


> So langsam wirds peinlich....wird hier wohl ein Stammtisch für frustrierte Sozialarbeiter.|bigeyes


 

Zum einen bin ich kein Sozialarbeiter, zum anderen verstehe ich nicht ganz, wo du da irgendeine Frustration erkennst?
Zum dritten kannst du dir einen solchen Tonfall bitte verkneifen.


----------



## Dart (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Zum dritten kannst du dir einen solchen Tonfall bitte verkneifen.


Wenn mir danach ist werde ich mir das nach eigenem Gusto verkneifen, sei dir versichert


----------



## Slotti (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Wer welche Ruten gut findet ist halt eindeutig Geschmacksache.

Gehts jetzt eigentlich ums ablästern über Jungs mit Kapuzenpulli und Kniekehlenhosen oder um die Ruten? in jedem Falle wäre Toleranz gegenüber anderen Geschmäckern auch mal schön :g


----------



## Dart (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Slotti schrieb:


> Gehts jetzt eigentlich ums ablästern über Jungs mit Kapuzenpulli und Kniekehlenhosen oder um die Ruten? in jedem Falle wäre Toleranz gegenüber anderen Geschmäckern auch mal schön :g


#6:q


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Slotti schrieb:


> Wer welche Ruten gut findet ist halt eindeutig Geschmacksache.
> 
> Gehts jetzt eigentlich ums ablästern über Jungs mit Kapuzenpulli und Kniekehlenhosen oder um die Ruten? in jedem Falle wäre Toleranz gegenüber anderen Geschmäckern auch mal schön :g



In dir ist eindeutig zu viel Moralinsäure. Mach disch ma logga, Alder!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Bassey schrieb:


> *Die Popcorn Maschine Anwirft Und Schon Einmal  Sackweise Den Mais Schaufelt*



jahaa, geht los jetzt!!!


----------



## Grundblei (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Abu Fantasista suisho - dass so ziemlich hässlichste was ich je gesehen hab#d:q



Habe mir neulich eine gekauft und finde die okay.
Den Fischen ist's sowieso egal und die Eigenschaften der Rute (vorallem zu dem Preis) sind top #6

Aber danke an so Leute wie dich, denn darum gabs die Rute so günstig :q


----------



## Ollek (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

:m zumindest der häßlichste Fisch Klick


----------



## fakr (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Opf*aahh*, Andal, musst du noch ein wenig üben.
> 
> Jetzt aber mal im Ernst :vik:.
> Ich hab beruflich hin und wieder mal was mit den kleinen Gangstern zu tun und finde sie auch irgendwie putzig, insofern nicht wieder mal jemandem der Kiefer gebrochen wird.
> ...


 
Als Stadtangler habe ich da vielleicht eine bischen andere Sicht auf die Dinge, aber ich amüsiere mich immer köstlich, wenn ich mit meiner Berkley Skeletor, Kapuzenpulli und Basecap (nein, ohne Hose sonst wo) mitten in Berlin fische und mir irgendwer von oben bis unten in Tarnklamotten über den Weg läuft. Und nein, ich fühle mich von niemanden persöhnlich angegriffen, dafür ist die ganze Diskusion einfach viel zu flach


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Ollek schrieb:


> :m zumindest der häßlichste Fisch Klick



So ein Gesicht kann wirklich nur eine Mutter lieben! :q


----------



## bobbl (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Lieber steh ich mit nem Kapuzi und ner Mütze beim Angeln als in Tarnfarben...diesen Ausdruck "Ich hau dir auf die Fresse Generation" finde ich mehr als lächerlich. Ich hoffe, das war ironisch gemeint.


----------



## Ollek (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



> So ein Gesicht kann wirklich nur eine Mutter lieben! :q



|kopfkrat Weiss auch nich, aber der Fisch kommt mir bekannt vor....man wo hab ich den schonma gesehn |uhoh:....


|thinkerg:  Klick


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Das nenn ich mal en spitzenmarketing :g


----------



## David23 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Fakt:
1. Es ist doch egal wie einer rumläuft, wo er angelt oder mit was...sondern....

Die Angelindustrie bringen immer neuere Produkte auf dem Markt; es wird vorgegaukelt, dass nur dieses Gerät die Fische bringt...
Zitat:
"Freilauf??? ein Karpfenangler ohne Freilaufrolle ist wie ein Auto ohne Benzin...willst du gescheiter Karpfenangler sein, dann brauchst du Freilauf....."


Natürlich sind diese Rolle super, aber wenn ich mit meinen alten Rollen OHNE Freilauf auf die Karpfenjagd gehen, dann schauen die Leute mich an wie ein Alien....

2. Das ganze Zeug kostet wahnisnnig GELD, und meiner Meinung nach und das ist wirklich meine Meinung, ist das das nichts anderes ist, als den Jugendlichen das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehn....der Markt ist übersättig, also wird eine neue Zielgruppe gesucht...und die werden ihr letztes Hemd für das ganze Zeug ausgeben und das ärgert mich richtig...

3. Auch geht das Gefühl fürs Angeln, für den Fisch, für das Gewässer verloren....."wenn du die neue Shimano Baitrunner nicht hast dann wirst du als Schneider heimgehen"....

Deswegen meine Entscheidung: Back to the Roots.....
Und John Sidley mein  Vorbild.....

Wahrscheinlich bin ich mit meiner Meinung allein.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



David23 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bin ich mit meiner Meinung allein.....





Nööö:g


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## angelpfeife (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Grundblei schrieb:


> Habe mir neulich eine gekauft und finde die okay.
> Den Fischen ist's sowieso egal und die Eigenschaften der Rute (vorallem zu dem Preis) sind top #6
> 
> Aber danke an so Leute wie dich, denn darum gabs die Rute so günstig :q


Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt dass sie schlecht ist, nur dass sie so aussieht:q. Meinem Geschmack entspricht die Rute garnicht. Ist zudem so ein sattes Weiß - sowas hatte ich in der Grundschule im Farbkassten und nannte sich Deckweiß....:g
Aber wenns dir gefällt viel Spaß damit. :m


----------



## Kamasage (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

steetfishing ist nicht cool!
camouflage auch nicht!

aber ne twinpower macht schon was her... 

ich liebe das aktuelle marketing der angelindustrie!
wer drauf reinfällt: selber schuld!
und trotzdem ist es jedes mal wie weihnachten wenn der japaner mir die track and trace schickt!


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

*He aldahhhhh ich find die Skelli GEILÖÖÖMAT,mit der RedArc druf und da noch ne gelbe Schnur muhaha da könnt man sich glatt n Aal abziehen....*

Der Rollenhalter ist wirklich nicht grad der beste,das is meiner Meinung nach n Griff ins Klo gewesen.

Mit so Lotterhosen lauf ich nicht rum,das sieht total schw.... aus!


Die urban sieht allerdings wirklich sehr bescheiden aus....


----------



## Andal (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Es würde mich brennend interessieren, was ausgerechnet an einer Spinnrute so ein geteilter Untergriff bringen soll? Selbst bei den bald doppelt so langen Karpfenrutengriffen kann einem das keiner wirklich schlüssig erklären. Wobei dort ja mittlerweile bei einigen Modellen ja gar nix mehr dran ist, außer einem popeligen Schrumpfschlauch.

Das ganze macht doch nur die Herstellung umständlicher und somit den Stecken teurer und die Dinger kosten ja auch richtig gute Kohle!


----------



## padotcom (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



David23 schrieb:


> ...der Markt ist übersättig, also wird eine neue Zielgruppe gesucht...und die werden ihr letztes Hemd für das ganze Zeug ausgeben und das ärgert mich richtig...



Würde mich bei einigermaßen atraktiven Anglerinnen nicht unbedingt stören.


----------



## angelpfeife (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass jemand "street fishing" cool findet. Ich meine hört euch mal die Meinungen von Jugendlichen die nichts mit Angeln zu tun haben über uns an. Laaaaaangweili!! Hab ich schon oft zu hören gekriegt. Naja sie kennen eben nur die Angelnden Kinder mit ihren Opas aus den Filmen. Ab diesem Sommer werde ich trotzdem zu den "streetfisher" übertreten. Weil ich anders nicht oft genug ans Wasser komm. Es drauf anlegen als Angler erkannt zu werden werd ichs alerdings nicht:g


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Da hab isch ja mal was losgetreten, uiuiuihhh #t



bobbl schrieb:


> diesen Ausdruck "Ich hau dir auf die Fresse Generation" finde ich mehr als lächerlich. Ich hoffe, das war ironisch gemeint.


 
Sagen wir mal so, halb ironisch. Dafür habe ich in den letzten Jahren zuviel mitbekommen. Sagen wirs mal anders: 

"Tendenziell werden im Jahr 2010 mehr Probleme von (betrunkenen) Jugendlichen verursacht als noch vor 10 Jahren". Der Schwerpunkt liegt hier auf "tendenziell". Besser so?



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt dass sie schlecht ist, nur dass sie so aussieht:q. Meinem Geschmack entspricht die Rute garnicht. Ist zudem so ein sattes Weiß - sowas hatte ich in der Grundschule im Farbkassten und nannte sich Deckweiß....:g
> Aber wenns dir gefällt viel Spaß damit. :m


 
Das ist die richtige Einstellung. Nicht immer alles so bierernst nehmen. #6



Andal schrieb:


> Es würde mich brennend interessieren, was ausgerechnet an einer Spinnrute so ein geteilter Untergriff bringen soll? Selbst bei den bald doppelt so langen Karpfenrutengriffen kann einem das keiner wirklich schlüssig erklären.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xAlex (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Ich finde das die Skelli und die Urban Spirit beschissen aussehen!
Dazu finde ich den Hersteller Berkley kacke und vermeide den wos noch grad geht.
Mein Respekt geht an die Marketing Abteilung von Berkley, die hat gute Arbeit geleistet.
Ich stimme auch Kohlmeise zu was die Allegra Reihe von Balzer betrifft:
Wirklich Top Gerät für einen guten Preis.


----------



## Walstipper (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Andal schrieb:


> Es würde mich brennend interessieren, was ausgerechnet an einer Spinnrute so ein geteilter Untergriff bringen soll? Selbst bei den bald doppelt so langen Karpfenrutengriffen kann einem das keiner wirklich schlüssig erklären. Wobei dort ja mittlerweile bei einigen Modellen ja gar nix mehr dran ist, außer einem popeligen Schrumpfschlauch.
> 
> Das ganze macht doch nur die Herstellung umständlicher und somit den Stecken teurer und die Dinger kosten ja auch richtig gute Kohle!



Ja das sieht natürlich schon toll aus, mit schönen Winding Checks + Zierwicklung und spart desweiteren Gewicht, was aber auch nix taugt wenn das Gewicht als Konter gegen Kopflastigkeit dienen sollte.....


----------



## Gunnar. (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Moin moin,


> Mit dem megalangen geteilten Griff war das gar nichts. Man wurde auch bei kurzen Würfen quasi dazu gezwungen, ganz hinten zu greifen. Ich hab mir dabei jedesmal beinahe den Arm ausgerenkt.


Jetzt rein auf die Karpfenangel bezogen,
Als Karpfenangler erlaube ich mal jetzt stilles schmunzeln.Ansonsten hilft da nur üben üben üben. Dann steigste auch hinter den Sinn des megalangen Griffstücks.Der geteilte Griff ist m.E. nur was für die Optik und Mat-Einsparung. Der mittlere Bereich ist bei der richtigen Handhabung völlig nutzlos. Und ein durchgehendes Griffstück ist nebenbei i.m.A. noch dazu potthäßlig vor allen wenns Kork ist. Letzteres ist allerdings wie vieles Geschmacksache.


----------



## Pauli1990 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> Jetzt rein auf die Karpfenangel bezogen,
> Als Karpfenangler erlaube ich mal jetzt stilles schmunzeln.Ansonsten hilft da nur üben üben üben. Dann steigste auch hinter den Sinn des megalangen Griffstücks.



|good:


----------



## KHof (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

...jetzt mal für die Spinnfischer: Die eine Hand bleibt unverrückt dort wo sie hingehört - An der Rolle.
Die Andere an der Kurbel und am Griffende zum Wurf. Auch hier ist die Mitte des Griffstücks unwichtig.

Merkwürdige Geschmäcker gibt es schon lange. Die hässlichste Rute die ich kenne ist die B&W carp No. 2. Alle 2 cm eine dunkelbraune Zierwicklung auf mittelbraunem Blank über die ganze Rute weg (BRRRR!).
Ansonsten nörgelt die ältere Generation seit Sokrates Zeiten über den Geschmack ihrer Kinder.
Habt ihr Kinder?


Klaus


----------



## Knispel (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Mir ist es letzt endlich ziemlich egal wie eine Rute aussiht, hauptsache ihre Qualität stimmt. Ich fische mit Greys Ruten, keie Zierwicklungen, keine großen grellen Beschriftungen sondern nur dezenter, keiner ja fast unauffälliger Schriftzug. Die Ruten wirken gegen den neuen Trent wie "graue Mäuse", sehr konserativ also , haben aber eine überragende Qualität in allen Belangen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Manche benehmen sich hier wirklich unter aller Sau, ich hab's nicht nötig meine Art angreifen zu lassen!
Ist der Thread hier um über uns Jugendliche abzustänkern, oder um über das Aussehen der Ruten zu diskutieren?

Ich weiß auch gar nicht wie hier einige auf "Isch hau dir auffe Maul" kommen, soviele von den Idioten gibs gar nicht, sie werden bloß als einzige erkannt oder sind mehr in der Öffentlichkeit unterwegs. An dem Alkoholkonsum seit ihr auch selber Schuld, 15 Jährige und Jünger bekommen beim Kiosk um die Ecke oder im Supermarkt Vodka, Bier und Schnaps ohne auch nur nach dem Ausweis gefragt zu werden. Und wie hätte ich in einem Hamburger Weinladen meinem Vater eine Flasche französischen Rotwein kaufen können? 
Und warum denken viele, wir können nicht richtig schreiben? Ich habe soweit ich weiß jeden Text hier im AB möglichst Rechtschreibtechnisch korrekt zu schreiben (niemand ist perfekt), dagegen hab ich schon sehr viele Erwachsene gesehen, die alles klein schreiben. Ich auch hab schon mindestens 10 PNs bekommen bei denen Leute meine 14 Jährigkeit in Frage gestellt haben, weil mein Schreibstil "untypisch" sein soll. Und eigendlich hab ich gar keine Lust hierzu was zu schreiben, weil es vor einigen Tagen so etwas ähnliches schonmal gab. 

Kleidungsmäßig sehen wir halt etwas anders aus als die alten, ob Hose oben unter unten, ihr seit früher auch mit Schlaghosen rumgelaufen. :q 
Der gute alte Männerslip (auch gerne Eierkneifer genannt#6) wurde durch die Boxershorts ersetzt, hat den großen Vorteil, dass sie die "Würde des Mannes" beim Umziehen am Strand oder Umkleide nicht andeuten oder zeigen. 

Wer meint auf den ersten Blick uns verstehen zu können, der irrt. Jedenfalls werde ich weiterhin meine Hose nicht bis zum Bauchnabel hochziehen sondern näher der Hüfte tragen.

Aber zum Thema:

Ich mag meine Skeletor, den Griff finde ich auch i.O. 
Eine Rute mit 2 Teiligen Griff wirkt schlanker, und was bringt mit ein Vollgriff, wenn ich die Rute eh nur immer an den selben 2 Punkten betatsche? Der Rollenhalter ist ebenfalls sehr gut gelungen, man "spürt" um einiges mehr, wie der Köder läuft, ob Kraut dran hängt oder ein Fisch den Köder anstupst. Dagegen finde ich diese "Oldschool"-Ruten potthäßlich. Karpfenruten mit Vollkork sehen mir zu dick aus, und sehen vorallem (z.B. im Katalog) aus wie jede andere Rute mit Vollkork. Die Urban Spirit ist für mich auch nichts besonderes. Desing gefällt mir (ich angel nicht mit etwas, welches mir nicht gefällt!), das sie schön steif sein sollen gefällt mir auch, nur die Längen gefallen mir nicht.
Und über Geschmäcker lässt sich streiten. Womit wer angelt ist mir piiiiep egal, solange meine Art vor unbegründeter Kritik in ruhe gelassen wird. Und einige dumme Kritiken waren hier unbegründet...

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Meine Güte, einige alte Säcke benehmen sich hier echt wie wie letzte Dreck. #d#d#d



*Über Geschmack läßt sich streiten,

nicht aber diese Art der Geschmacklosigkeit *#d

Nimms raus und/oder entschuldige dich mal, Junge!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *Über Geschmack läßt sich streiten,*
> 
> *nicht aber diese Art der Geschmacklosigkeit *#d
> 
> Nimms raus und/oder entschuldige dich mal, Junge!


 


Schon gemacht, tut mir auch leid, jedoch war ich wirklich etwas auf der Palme. |uhoh:
Sorry!


----------



## padotcom (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Nein, tu das nicht, denn du hast völlig Recht.

Respekt für deine Meinung. Manchmal glaubt man wirklich, die sogenannten "alten Hasen" hätten die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen. Und hier ging es um die "Schönheit" mancher Ruten und nicht wie ein 15jähriger seine Hosen trägt. Das aber auch immer wieder durch Äusserlichkeiten auf den Charakter geschlossen wird. #d


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Schon gemacht, tut mir auch leid, jedoch war ich wirklich etwas auf der Palme. |uhoh:
> Sorry!



#6

Denn:

Es kommt ja nicht darauf an, ob du recht hast oder nicht,

sondern darum, wie du es ausdrückst.


----------



## Christian D (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Es geht ja hier nicht um äußere Erscheinung von Anglern, sondern um die von Ruten. 
Mein ästhetisches Tschernobyl ist ganz klar die Loop YellowLine. Wunderbarer Blank, aber die Farbe ist ein Verbechen.


----------



## daci7 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

mensch leude,
is doch alles nur spaß! kommt mal wieder n bisschen runter 
man sollte doch schon drüber lächeln können, dass andere seine angel zufällig nicht toll finden, oder seine kleidungsweise zufällig nicht chic.

ich bin selbst ein wenig grenzfall würd ich sagen ... 
absoluter gegner der schickimicki-gesellschaft und gangstar-rapper, trotzdem trag ich weite hosen (weil die einfach mal super gemütlich sind), eigentlich kein freund von hightech-geräten, aber son zweigeteilter griff mit ner schönen low-profile-baitcaster ist einfach mal geil :q
ich muss immer schmunzeln wenn ich jemand in neuen, teuren, und komischerweise oft weißen turnschuhen am wasser seh, genauso wie ich immer schnell wegschauen muss wenn mir wieder nen ramboangler in ganzkörper-camouflage entgegenkommt. aber hey, wenns denen gefällt! ich verlang ja auch nicht von denen das die meine kleidung toll finden 

manche geräte sehn (finde ich) auch einfach mistig aus, rollen wie raumschiffe, oder eben wie vor 30 jahren. bissanzeiger mit ner bedienungszentrale wie im flugtower usw... aber die muss ich mir dann ja auch nicht kaufen.

wenn ich sowas höre von wegen "auf die fresse jugend" dann lehn ich mich immer zurück und lausche entspannt den klängen von "child in time" von deep purple oder anderer zeitloser musik und freu mich, dass ich zu der generation mit ipod gehöre 

so long


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Ich frage mich allerdings, warum sich einer einen Schuh anzieht, der nach seinem eigenen Bekunden nicht zu ihm passt? Und ich frage mich auch, warum immer alles gleich bierernst genommen werden muss? Ist das Gespür für Ironie und Worte zwischen den Zeilen vollends abhanden gekommen?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



padotcom schrieb:


> Nein, tu das nicht, denn du hast völlig Recht.
> 
> Respekt für deine Meinung. Manchmal glaubt man wirklich, die sogenannten "alten Hasen" hätten die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen. Und hier ging es um die "Schönheit" mancher Ruten und nicht wie ein 15jähriger seine Hosen trägt. Das aber auch immer wieder durch Äusserlichkeiten auf den Charakter geschlossen wird. #d


 

Ich habe es mal etwas anders ausgedrückt, damit "DIE" ihre Ruhe haben.
 Ich wurde auch schon von "einem großem hier" böse angeredet, auf das ich nur ein Lausbube wäre und ich hier bald selber zu dem gehöre was ich da geschrieben habe.  Ich lass mich von sowas nicht beeindrucken, denn ich habe das Recht gleich behandelt zu werden wie jeder andere. 

Aber danke für die Unterstützung.


----------



## KHof (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Macht euch nix draus, ihr Ü20-Fraktion!
Was glaubt Ihr was unsere Eltern uns über "sweet Child of time" erzählt haben? (Falls ihr es nicht kennt - macht nix!)

Wenn ich mit meiner 18jährigen Tochter rede versteh ich oft auch nur die Hälfte - macht auch nix!


----------



## daci7 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich frage mich allerdings, warum sich einer einen Schuh anzieht, der nach seinem eigenen Bekunden nicht zu ihm passt? Und ich frage mich auch, warum immer alles gleich bierernst genommen werden muss? Ist das Gespür für Ironie und Worte zwischen den Zeilen vollends abhanden gekommen?



das frag ich mich auch langsam...
mensch, früher wär das nicht so gewesen. :g


















(achtung: in diesen paar wörtern ist eine gewisse portion ironie versteckt)


----------



## angelpfeife (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Jaja und wer frei von Schuld ist wirft den ersten Stein...
Wenn ich so hör was mein Vater mir über seine Jugen erzählt, und ich bin mir sicher dass viele hier auch nicht besser waren, kann ich auch nur den Kopf schütteln. Die waren im Grunde genommen auch nicht besser. Zwar waren so Dinge wie Messerstechereien und Überfälle auf Rentner damals noch nicht so ausgeprägt aber dafür andre Sachen. Wenn ich alte Bilder von seinem "Style" seh schmeiss ich mich auch immer weg. Und dass damals jeder 2. von seinen Kumpels nen Aufgebohrten Starenschreck, mit denen man scharf schießen konnte, war da auch irgendwie normal. Soviel zum Thema wir Jugendlichen sind eh alle nur Assi...
Ich finds aber recht lustig wie ernst manche diese komplett aus subjektiven Meinungen bestehende Diskussion nehmen. |bigeyes|uhoh::q

PS: Mir ist mit meinen Freunden genau 1 einziges Mal jemand über den Weg gelaufen der uns was böses wollte. Ich sag jetzt lieber die Nationalität und die Art und Weise nicht, jedoch waren wir nicht ganz unschuldig:q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Du meine Güte, bin mal gespannt, was das hier noch für Auswüchse annimmt...
...vom Eingangsthema ist ja (ganz nach AB-Manier) nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben.


----------



## hans albers (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

moin

...wird zeit ,
dass ihr mal wieder zum angeln geht....

(sinnlos thread nummer xxxx)

greetz
lars


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Stimmt. Mach mal das Hochwasser und die Gewässerschließung weg! :m


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Andal schrieb:


> Stimmt. Mach mal das Hochwasser und die Gewässerschließung weg! :m



...und hier ´ne Schliessung hin? |kopfkrat


----------



## Seefliege (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

|wavey: @ Die ewig Gestrigen;

" ... mensch, früher wär das nicht so gewesen ..."

nee, *früher *war alles besser. sogar die ruten aus bambus mit korkgriffen und schönen metallringen dran ... :m (achtung ironie ...)

bei manchen äußerungen in diesem thema frage ich mich wirklich, ob diejenigen ihre fragen wirklich ernst gemeint haben?! |kopfkrat

stichwort: geteilter griff

beim *karpfenangeln* haben die meisten ruten nen geteilten griff, weil man einen durchgehenden schlicht nicht braucht. |thinkerg:
beim wurf greift man die rute ganz hinten, um einen optimalen hebel zu haben. im drill wird die rute meistens über dem rollenhalter gefasst, ähnlich wie beim einem wallerdrill, um ordentlich druck auf den fisch zu bringen.

beim *spinnfischen* verhält es sich bei wurf und drill ähnlich ...

ich habe sowohl ruten mit durchgehenden, als auch geteilten griffen in meinem bestand. wobei ich in letzter zeit fast nur noch ruten mit geteiltem griff angle, da sie sich *für mich* einfach besser fischen. #6 deshalb werde ich meine sportexstecken mit ihren (zu) langen korkgriffen nicht aus meinem leben verbannen. sie bekommen jedes jahr spätestens im herbst ihre chance beim hechtfischen auf rügen. 

beim *schleppfischen *kann man mit geteilten griffen sicher nichts anfangen. ist halt nicht so gesund für den blank, wenn der bei einem brachialen biss gegen den rutenhalter kracht. hier sind "schöne" durchgehende rutengriffe mit moosgummi angesagt ... 

ansonsten was das aussehen von ruten betrifft, soll das doch jeder halten wie er will. ich finde es aber irgendwie übertrieben, von anderen zu verlangen auf kalten steinfußböden zu sitzen, nur weil man selbst gerne einen schwarzen turban trägt. 

" ... Und ich frage mich auch, warum immer alles gleich bierernst genommen werden muss? Ist das *Gespür für Ironie *und Worte zwischen den Zeilen vollends abhanden gekommen? ..."


----------



## DokSnyder (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Der Threadersteller hat es ja ein wenig zugespitzt. Man sollte sich einfach ein wenig entspannen und alles mit ein wenig Sarkasmus nehmen, dann wird der Thread auch unterhaltsam. 

An eine ernsthafte Diskussion über Geschmack hat vermutlich niemand geglaubt! :m Weder "Tackle" noch "Streetwear".

Das bin übrigens ich auf dem Wer zum angeln mit meinen Freunden: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gut getarnt ist halb gefangen.
Gruß
Dok


----------



## daci7 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

bei deinem namen hätt ich eher hierdrauf getippt ...
http://thumbs.filmstarts.de/image/Texas-DocSnyderhaeltdieWeltinAtem_scene_03.jpg


----------



## Dart (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> Das bin übrigens ich auf dem Wer zum angeln mit meinen Freunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cooles Outfit...coole Stützräder.:m
Cheers Reiner |wavey:


----------



## Ollek (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Rubber Duck schrieb:


> Du meine Güte, bin mal gespannt, was das hier noch für Auswüchse annimmt...
> ...vom Eingangsthema ist ja (ganz nach AB-Manier) nicht mehr viel übrig geblieben.



:meben back zum Topick  ....Klick


...soviel zum Thema
PS: oder hier Alfs Katzenangel Klick


----------



## waldschratnrw (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Im Grunde genommen ist Rutendesign auch eine Frage der Produktionskosten. So schön ich auch Korkgriffe finde, es gibt kaum noch Kork auf dem Markt, echten aus der Rinde der Korkeiche. Nach jahrelangem Raubbau an dem Naturmaterial ist kaum noch was lieferbar.  Da ist mir dann ein Griff aus EVA immer noch lieber als einer aus zusammengepappten Korkreste. Auch ich fische liebend gern meine Drennan 11' Specialist, aber zum spinnen geh ich auch gern mit einer meiner Skellis. Ist auch eine Preisfrage, eine St.Croix in der gleichen Klasse kostet erheblich mehr, sollen darum alle, die sich das nicht leisten koennen, mit dem Angeln aufhören? Und vom Aussehen der Jugendlichen auf ihre Mentalität zu schliessen GEHT GAR NICHT. Auch wir alten Säcke waren in unserer Jugend anders als unsere Väter..... und das ist auch gut so.
Dann noch den Jugendalkoholismus anzuführen ... unmöglich. Meist kommen die Jugendlichen doch erst über die Vereine zu ihrem ersten Bier, weil sie auch ganz dazu gehören wollen. Und wenn ich so an eine mir haeufig gestellte Frage von Anglergruppen denke "Wieviel Alkohol kann ich nach Schweden mitnehmen?" geht mir schon der Hut hoch.
Noch schlimmer finde ich es allerdings wenn sich auf Jagd und Angelmessen die selbsternannten Naturschützer um die Bierzapfstellen sammeln und damit den nichtangelnden Messebesuchern ein nicht ganz so gutes Bild liefern.


@ Fehmarn Anglern
Super wie Du Deine Meinung vertrittst. |good:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

gab auch früher schon "hässliche" Ruten, klickmich


----------



## DokSnyder (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



daci7 schrieb:


> bei deinem namen hätt ich eher hierdrauf getippt ...
> http://thumbs.filmstarts.de/image/Texas-DocSnyderhaeltdieWeltinAtem_scene_03.jpg


 

Hehe mist, erkannt. :q
Schnell weg.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



waldschratnrw schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen ist Rutendesign auch eine Frage der Produktionskosten. So schön ich auch Korkgriffe finde, es gibt kaum noch Kork auf dem Markt, echten aus der Rinde der Korkeiche.



Weil die Korknachfrage eher zu gering und damit die Preise eher zu niedrig als zu hoch sind. Das Geschäft lohnt sich schlicht für viele Korkbauern nicht mehr:
klick klack


----------



## waldschratnrw (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Ich kann mich allerdings gut erinnern, daß in den achtziger Jahren der Kork an Rutengriffen immer schlechter wurde. DA hatten allerdings die Winzer noch nicht auf Plastikkorken (bäh) umgestellt. Da es sich beim Korkabbau um Handwerk handelt, kann es allerdings auch sein, daß die Kosten für die Materialgewinnung zu hoch sind. EVA ist einfacher herzustellen. Wenn die Nachfrage erst mal geschrumpft ist, geht dann nichts mehr. Trotz allem sind Ruten mit GUTEN Korkgriffen erheblich teuer als andere.


----------



## KHof (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

N`Abend, Waldschrat!

Das Problem bei Kork liegt darin daß dieser Rohstoff sehr gesucht ist. Seit ca. 15 Jahren wird Kork auch als Dämmstoff und besonders als Bodenbelag verarbeitet.
Die Menge an Korkeichen lässt sich nicht kurzfristig steigern, deswegen sind die Preise gewaltig gestiegen.

Ein guter Korkgriff kostet inzwischen mehr als eine günstige Rute.

Klaus


----------



## Eisbär14 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Ich hör immer Jugendalkoholismus ,häßliche Ruten ,schade keine Korkgriffe ...

Passt doch alles zusammen. Auf Grund der Tatsache das sich die Jugend keine guten Ruten mit Korkgriff leisten kann ,kaufen sie teuren Wein ,trinken den wahrscheinlich aus Plastikbechern und peppen mit den super Korken, die naturlich ohne Korkenzieher entfernt werden, ihre alten Glasfieberstöcke auf. Da die eh schon bunt waren ist doch dieser neue Trent kein wunder.....#g


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Jaja,  ich bin ein weinliebender  Alkoholiker und Rutenbauer. :q:q

Das es immer weniger Korkgriff Ruten gibt finde ich auch schade, Moosgummi kann derart ekelig und versifft sein wenn er nass ist, Kork dagegen fühlt sich selbst bei Nässe noch gut an.

Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Nolfravel (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Ein Grund mehr für eine Handmade|supergri
Macht wirklich irre Spaß damit, auch wenn allein der Korkgriff wirklich mehr als ne günstige Rute kostet.
Wobei meine Handmade eh fast nur zum Mefofischen gedacht ist.
Und ich muss wirklich sagen:
Die Skelli find ich gar nicht schlimm, fand sie sogar schon immer geil, seitdem ich sie das erste mal sah.
Und jetzt schmeißt sie Barschköder für mich:l

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Wohl alles wahr. Aber so häßlich kann man eine Rute gar nicht machen, dass sie noch grausiger ist, als eine Telerute mit *Tennisbandgriff*.:v


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Eine selbstzusammelgestellte Rute wäre sicher was für mich, jedoch bin ich (trotz einer 1- in Kunst :q) künstlerisch gar nicht begabt und etwas tollpatschig manchmal. Es würde damit anfangen, das ich den Rutenkleber umkippe, den "unsichtbaren Knoten" irgendwie verhaue oder durchreiße, Die Ringe und den Rollenhalter schief anbringe (es soll aber für Baitcastruten so eine versetzte Beringung geben) und ich gar vergesse den Ringsteg anzuschleifen und der Blank beschädigt wird. |uhoh:

Meine selfmade Rute sollte auf jeden Fall....
-schwarzer Blank
-silbernder Metallrollenhalter oder Skelli Rollenhalter
-SiC Ringe, schwarz lackiert
-2-Teiliger Korkgriff, oder am Griffende aus Metall (wenn's sowas gäbe)

So sähe so ziemlich meine Traumrute aus, schwarzs ist einfach nur ne tolle (Nicht-)Farbe :q


----------



## angelpfeife (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Eine selbstzusammelgestellte Rute wäre sicher was für mich, jedoch bin ich (trotz einer 1- in Kunst :q) künstlerisch gar nicht begabt und etwas tollpatschig manchmal. Es würde damit anfangen, das ich den Rutenkleber umkippe, den "unsichtbaren Knoten" irgendwie verhaue oder durchreiße, Die Ringe und den Rollenhalter schief anbringe (es soll aber für Baitcastruten so eine versetzte Beringung geben) und ich gar vergesse den Ringsteg anzuschleifen und der Blank beschädigt wird. |uhoh:
> 
> Meine selfmade Rute sollte auf jeden Fall....
> -schwarzer Blank
> ...


Und dazu noch ne Daiwa Infinity Q Zaion mit Roter Power Pro:l:l:k:k


----------



## Nolfravel (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Eine selbstzusammelgestellte Rute wäre sicher was für mich, jedoch bin ich (trotz einer 1- in Kunst :q) künstlerisch gar nicht begabt und etwas tollpatschig manchmal. Es würde damit anfangen, das ich den Rutenkleber umkippe, den "unsichtbaren Knoten" irgendwie verhaue oder durchreiße, Die Ringe und den Rollenhalter schief anbringe (es soll aber für Baitcastruten so eine versetzte Beringung geben) und ich gar vergesse den Ringsteg anzuschleifen und der Blank beschädigt wird. |uhoh:
> 
> Meine selfmade Rute sollte auf jeden Fall....
> -schwarzer Blank
> ...


 

Ich hab sie auch bauen lassen|supergri

Bilder davon sind im Ruten-Handmade-Thread.
Mir wurde natürlich gleich ne Ferkelei angehängt.|evil:|evil::q|uhoh::q


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Und dazu noch ne Daiwa Infinity Q Zaion mit Roter Power Pro:l:l:k:k


 

Käse|supergri
Ich glaube, ich würde mir dann ne Shimano Sephia dranhängen.
Das wäre im Moment meine Traumrolle.
Wenns ein bisschen günstiger sein müsste, ne Fireblood.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## daci7 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

mensch leute, wasn hier los!?
das sollte doch ein |krach: meckertröt sein, oder?
:q






ich würd mit blick auf meinen kontostand momentan ne stradic c14 ranschrauben


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

http://bruceandwalker.co.uk/rods.php?show=4

Die werde ich mir in 2 Jahren und etwas über 3 Monaten selber zum 50er schenken.

Und dazu diese Rolle.

http://www.jwyoungs.co.uk/walton.html


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Kriegt man sowas nicht schon aus Carbon?:q:q


duckundwech:q:q|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Und dazu noch ne Daiwa Infinity Q Zaion mit Roter Power Pro:l:l:k:k


 
Die Zaion ist meine absoluter Traumrolle, sie liegt weit vor der Stella, optisch gesehen. :k:q Nur das Daiwa die Rolle nicht komplet mit CRBR Lagern versehen hat gefällt mir nicht, die Traumkombi käme nämlich nur im Meer zum Spinnen rum Einsatz! (...würde aber seehr gut behandelt werden)

@ Andal:
Nicht nur die Optik, wenn der Griff aus Kunstleder ist, stinkt das bis zum Mond. |uhoh:


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



DokSnyder schrieb:


> Der Threadersteller hat es ja ein wenig zugespitzt. Man sollte sich einfach ein wenig entspannen und alles mit ein wenig Sarkasmus nehmen, dann wird der Thread auch unterhaltsam.


 

Nix anderes im Sinn gehabt!
:m
Als dann aber doch recht bedenkliche Kommentare alá "frustrierte Sozialarbeiter" kamen, verlor ich vielleicht kurz die Contenance...

Zur ernsthaften Diskussion über Jugendgewalt, Komasaufen usw. sind wir wirklich die falsche Plattform hier, allerdings muss man auch nicht jede Aussage über bestimmte gesellschaftliche Gruppen nur aus dem Grund auf sich selbst beziehen, weil man altersmäßig reinpasst. Ich weiß selbst, dass es auch in der heutigen Zeit noch Langhaarzottel unter den Jugendlichen gibt (und bitte diesen Begriff jetzt nicht auch noch in den falschen Hals kriegen).

Ansonsten hoffen wir wirklich mal, dass der Frühling kommt.


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kriegt man sowas nicht schon aus Carbon?:q:q
> 
> 
> duckundwech:q:q|wavey:|wavey:



Das ist ja das tolle. Die Hexagraph ist aus Kohlefaserverbundwerkstoffen, aber eben eine Gespließte. Warum? Lies den Text! In der Rute und der Rolle steckt modernste Fertigungstechnik und die erlesensten Materialien. Und das alles ohne bunt und so!


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nix anderes im Sinn gehabt!
> :m
> Als dann aber doch recht bedenkliche Kommentare alá "frustrierte Sozialarbeiter" kamen, verlor ich vielleicht kurz die Contenance...
> 
> ...




Das sind die schlimmsten.:q|supergri:q


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Nolfravel (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> . Ich weiß selbst, dass es auch in der heutigen Zeit noch Langhaarzottel unter den Jugendlichen gibt (und bitte diesen Begriff jetzt nicht auch noch in den falschen Hals kriegen).


 

Jau:q:q:q,


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das sind die schlimmsten.:q|supergri:q
> 
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:


 

Arsch:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Andal schrieb:


> Das ist ja das tolle. Die Hexagraph ist aus Kohlefaserverbundwerkstoffen, aber eben eine Gespließte. Warum? Lies den Text! In der Rute und der Rolle steckt modernste Fertigungstechnik und die erlesensten Materialien. Und das alles ohne bunt und so!




Auha |kopfkrat

Ich dachte `ne Gespliesste. Sieht ja so aus.
Jetzt nach dem Lesen|rotwerden


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das sind die schlimmsten.:q|supergri:q
> 
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:


 


Gut das meine Haare kurz sind, vorm Urlaub in DK 09 war das ein fetter Busch. :q


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Ihr könnt mir aus berufenem Munde glauben, das "Problem" mit den langen Haaren erledigt sich im Lauf der Jahre von ganz alleine! |supergri


----------



## esox_105 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Andal schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mir aus berufenem Munde glauben, das "Problem" mit den langen Haaren erledigt sich im Lauf der Jahre von ganz alleine! |supergri




... oder auf gut deutsch ... wer in jungen jahren viel gebürstet hat, braucht sich im Alter nicht mehr zu kämmen ... :m


----------



## Nolfravel (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Andal schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mir aus berufenem Munde glauben, das "Problem" mit den langen Haaren erledigt sich im Lauf der Jahre von ganz alleine! |supergri


 

:q:q:q

Ich hoffs nicht:q


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Ich oute mich mal kurz, machs dann in 10 Minuten wieder wech. Lang lebe der langhaarige Bombenleger!!! |wavey:

so wieder wech!


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nix anderes im Sinn gehabt!
> :m
> Als dann aber doch recht bedenkliche Kommentare alá "frustrierte Sozialarbeiter" kamen, verlor ich vielleicht kurz die Contenance...
> 
> ...


 


Ich muss dazu sagen, das es drauf ankommt wie (und evtl. womit, also Smileys) ausdrückt. Denn wat nützt wenn es nicht böse gemeint war, wenn für die evtl. Betroffenden nicht wirklich erkennbar?

Nur mal so gesagt, um wieder was "ernsteres" in die Runde zu werfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich oute mich mal kurz, machs dann in 10 Minuten wieder wech. Lang lebe der langhaarige Bombenleger!!! |wavey:




Mir ist leider eher Andal´s Haarpracht gegeben.





















Nichtsdestotrotz:

*Schöne Perücke*#6


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Nolfravel (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Das ist noch gar nichts im Vergleich zu unserem Zottelbärchen
> Steffen23769.:q
> ...er sähe aber kurzhaarig auch etwas komisch aus.


 
Ach komm, da ist gar kein so großer Unterschied zu Steffen.:q
Aber ich muss zugeben, da kann ich noch nicht mithalten:q

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Aber praktisch und preiswert ist so eine Pille schon. Einmal die Woche die kargen Reste abgeschabt und fertig ist die glänzende Pracht! :vik:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ach komm, da ist gar kein so großer Unterschied zu Steffen.:q
> Aber ich muss zugeben, da kann ich noch nicht mithalten:q
> 
> Gruß Jan Peter


 


Ich sollte ihn am Montag wieder sehen, da schau ich ihn mir nochmal genauer an. :q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

@Fehmarnangler
#6


----------



## David23 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Kann nicht jeder so schöne Haare haben wie ich


----------



## David23 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

@ Prof Tinca: Meister Propper Imitat


----------



## Knispel (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Andal schrieb:


> http://bruceandwalker.co.uk/rods.php?show=4
> 
> Die werde ich mir in 2 Jahren und etwas über 3 Monaten selber zum 50er schenken.
> 
> ...


 
Ganz was tolles  :k :k :k


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ganz was tolles :k :k :k


 

Mhhhmmm, sehr genial, wenn auch sehr teuer...
:k
:c


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Mhhhmmm, sehr genial, wenn auch sehr teuer...
> :k
> :c



Den Fuffi feiert man ja nur einmal und dann aber richtig. |wavey:


----------



## bacalo (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Zitat:
          Zitat von *Andal* http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2814699#post2814699
_Ihr könnt mir aus berufenem Munde glauben, das   "Problem" mit den langen Haaren erledigt sich im Lauf der Jahre von   ganz alleine! _

@esox_105... oder auf gut deutsch ... wer in jungen jahren viel gebürstet hat, braucht sich im Alter nicht mehr zu kämmen ... 

Irgendwie nett, dieses AB:vik:; den Spruch merke ich mir. 
Kann bezüglich der etwas verminderten Haarpracht mitreden. Mein Gegenargument war bislang der: "Ein schönes G´sicht braucht Platz".


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Ich finde es jedenfalls schon mal sehr gut, dass wir auf die (fehlende) Haarpracht gekommen sind. Hat der Diskussion ein wenig die Schärfe genommen, 

Also zurück zu den hässlichsten Ruten aller Zeiten...:m
Bevor ichs vergesse, ich kenne da so ein paar Rollen, die sind auch nicht ohne!
:vik:


----------



## David23 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich finde es jedenfalls schon mal sehr gut, dass wir auf die (fehlende) Haarpracht gekommen sind. Hat der Diskussion ein wenig die Schärfe genommen,
> 
> Also zurück zu den hässlichsten Ruten aller Zeiten...:m
> *Bevor ichs vergesse, ich kenne da so ein paar Rollen, die sind auch nicht ohne!*
> :vik:


 
z.B.?|kopfkrat


----------



## wacko (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal wieder den Gerlinger-Hauptkatalog gewälzt und mich mal vor allem dem Rutenwald gewidmet. Und da gibt es neben so manch wunderschönem Gerät (Edition IM 12 Alegra, hhhmmmm...:k!!!) auch so manch gräßliches Zeug, namentlich...
> 
> 1. Berkley Skeletor 2
> Oh Gott, dieser Rutenhalter! Dieses Plastikgerümpel von Griff ...
> ...


Jaja über Geschmack lässt sich halt streiten. Fisch du aber mal schön mit deiner Balzer weiter #6. 
Pelz im Gesicht und Zottelhaare sind auch nicht jedermanns Sache, trotzdem muss man deshalb nicht gleich rummeckern. Jedem das seine


----------



## ernie1973 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

...normal müßte ich als Hitzkopf hier auch meinen Senf dazugeben, aber wißt ihr was???

...ich bin total relaxed, weil ich jetzt zum 

*Angeln* fahre!!!

Das täte einigen hier auch mal wieder ganz gut!

Nicht streiten - GEHT ANGELN!

MfG,

Ernie


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Bei uns ist aber alles zu gefroren und ich brauche Unterhaltung:c:c:c
Also weitermachen#6

Ich finde ja die Penn Ruten und Rolle (Ausnahmen: Sargus und Atlantis) pottenhässlich...

mfg
David


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



David23 schrieb:


> z.B.?|kopfkrat


 

Ich bin mir SICHER !!!!!!, diesmal sind wir uns alle einig...:q:q

Hier ist das gute Stück, eine Quick Mad:

http://www.akm-angelgeraete.de/data/media/131/mad.jpg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Was ein Glück kann man sich über Geschmack nicht streiten...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Was ein Glück kann man sich über Geschmack nicht streiten...


 
und über Humor auch nicht...


----------



## KHof (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Kohlmeise, die kann man gelten lassen!

Nur sehr schwer zu toppen.

Fehmarn Angler, Rutenbau ist eigendlich recht einfach, solange du es nicht mit den Größen auf dem Gebiet aufnehmen willst. Wenn du wirklich Interesse hast, Kits zum Testen gibts recht preiswert! (Und bei schwarzem Garn sieht man die Fehler kaum...)

Klaus


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Wenns da dein Tarn-Tackle am Ufer ablegst, findest es nicht wieder ... das hat was #6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



KHof schrieb:


> Kohlmeise, die kann man gelten lassen!
> 
> Nur sehr schwer zu toppen.


 

Isch WUSSTE, das Ding würde euch gefallen..., Strike!!! #6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



KHof schrieb:


> Fehmarn Angler, Rutenbau ist eigendlich recht einfach, solange du es nicht mit den Größen auf dem Gebiet aufnehmen willst. Wenn du wirklich Interesse hast, Kits zum Testen gibts recht preiswert! (Und bei schwarzem Garn sieht man die Fehler kaum...)


 

Und wenn man die bedeutenden Anfängerfehler vermeiden will, wende dich vertrauensvoll an mich, ich hab sie gerade hinter mich gebracht, bzw. bin damit beschäftigt, sie wieder auszubügeln. 
:q


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ach komm, da ist gar kein so großer Unterschied zu Steffen.:q
> Aber ich muss zugeben, da kann ich noch nicht mithalten:q
> 
> Gruß Jan Peter



Hab meinen Namen gehört...

Jochen, als Du aus DK zurück warst, hast Du ja ausgesehen wie Kojak 

Jan Peter, immer schön zum Spitzenschneiden gehen, dann wird das noch was mit Dir


----------



## Knigge007 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenns da dein Tarn-Tackle am Ufer ablegst, findest es nicht wieder ... das hat was #6




hehe man braucht ja ne Beschäftigung,loool|wavey:


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Ich trage ja beim Angeln auch regelmäßig meine Tarnkleidung im Woodland-Design. Erstens weil sie preiswert und sehr robust ist und weil es zweitens an Kleingewässern große Vorteile mit sich bringt, wenn man möglichst ungesehen an seine Objekte der Begierde herankommt. Schleien und Döbel mögen keine auffälligen Gestalten in ihrem Blickfeld.

Was da aber in der Karpfenszene bisweilen angeboten wird, sprengt jeden Sinn. Da gibts dann Cammouflageüberzüge für die Thermoskanne, die kleine Halterungen für die Betalights aufweisen, damit man das verflucht gut getarnte Trumm auch Nachts gelegentlich wiederfindet. Oh Heiland, wirf Hirn vom Himmel!


----------



## Hufi96 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Ollek schrieb:


> PS: oder hier Alfs Katzenangel



Ich dacht das ist die hier http://www.petplanet.co.uk/shop_dev/assets/extra_images/6615/10_fishing_rod.jpg #6

Zum Thema gibts wohl nichts sinnvolles zu sagen, früher war alles besser, sogar die Zukunft....

Hoffe auf besseres Wetter, will wieder Sonne..http://www.funnyfreejokes.com/funny_images/167_2beer fishing bj.jpg. |supergri


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Andal schrieb:


> Was da aber in der Karpfenszene bisweilen angeboten wird, sprengt jeden Sinn. Da gibts dann Cammouflageüberzüge für die Thermoskanne, die kleine Halterungen für die Betalights aufweisen, damit man das verflucht gut getarnte Trumm auch Nachts gelegentlich wiederfindet. Oh Heiland, wirf Hirn vom Himmel!


 
Muss ja bestimmt auch gekauft werden. Gibs eigentlich auch schon Schnur in dieser Cammouflage - Farbe ?


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Farina hätte seinen Spaß in diesem Threat


----------



## KHof (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Klar gibts Schnur:

http://www.totalcarpmagazine.com/Reviews/article_57/

Klaus


----------



## zanderzone (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Nu weiss ich auch wat du meinst kohlmeise 

http://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseite/144


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Muss ja bestimmt auch gekauft werden. Gibs eigentlich auch schon Schnur in dieser Cammouflage - Farbe ?



Die gab es doch schon in den 70ern von DAM. Alle paar Meter wechselte der "Regenbogen" seine Farbe. Ganz abgesehen fische ich auch gerne so eine "getarnte" Schnur; die Dual Core von Sufix. Aber jetzt nicht wegen dem Cammouflage, sondern weil es eine wirklich gute Schnur zum Grundfischen ist!


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Mehr als peinlich finde ich Leute, die in Flecktarn und mit gerundeten T-Shirts auf denen steht "Bier formte diesen Körper" o.ä. auf skandinavischen Fähren sturzbetrunken rumtorkeln. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich eine Flecktarnallergie habe ist mir dann doch jedes hippe Streetfishingtackle sympathischer.

Ich rede in solchen Momenten vor Fremdscham nur noch Englisch oder Französisch.


----------



## Nolfravel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Hab meinen Namen gehört...
> 
> Jochen, als Du aus DK zurück warst, hast Du ja ausgesehen wie Kojak
> 
> Jan Peter, immer schön zum Spitzenschneiden gehen, dann wird das noch was mit Dir


 

Mit Spitzenschneiden wird dat nix, zu tuntig:q.

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Farina hätte seinen Spaß in diesem Threat


 

Aus welchem verdammten Grund kenne ich "Farina" nicht?
Mittlerweile weiß ich, dass er scheinbar nur gespammt hat, aber scheinbar doch recht lustig.


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Tja J.P., da hast was verpaßt 
Die "Gnade der späten Geburt" is' eben doch nicht immer eine Gnade 

Such doch mal Farinas alte Beiträge, herrlich  Das hat schon getroffen als er gesperrt wurde


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Andal schrieb:


> Die gab es doch schon in den 70ern von DAM. Alle paar Meter wechselte der "Regenbogen" seine Farbe.


 
Diese DAM kenne ich, hab ich selber gefischt, war damals der große Renner ....

Aber hier einmal etwas ganz elegantes, mal ehrlich ,da lacht doch das Herz :k:k

http://www.kingpinreels.com/line-up/gold-series-centrepin-reels/regal-450

geschackloses haben wir doch jetzt genug gesehen :v:c


----------



## Nolfravel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Tja J.P., da hast was verpaßt
> Die "Gnade der späten Geburt" is' eben doch nicht immer eine Gnade
> 
> Such doch mal Farinas alte Beiträge, herrlich  Das hat schon getroffen als er gesperrt wurde


 

Ich finde ihn nicht:c.
Wie könnte ich das anstellen, dass ich ihn finde?

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Sch...!
ich komm auch nicht mehr auf sein Profil, ist noch in meinen Freunden zu finden, kommt aber ne Fehlermeldung 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83441&highlight=waidgerechte+bekleidung

Das ist der "Waidgerechte Bekleidung Threat", viel Spaß beim lesen


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Sch...!
> ich komm auch nicht mehr auf sein Profil, ist noch in meinen Freunden zu finden, kommt aber ne Fehlermeldung
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83441&highlight=waidgerechte+bekleidung
> ...


 
Hat doch auch weise Texte geschrieben z.B. :

Farina
04.07.2008, 08:59
Hallo Jungs,

Ihr habt recht, der Ton macht die Musik und den Ton den ich angeschlagen habe, war eindeutig zu heftig und dafür entschuldige ich mich hiermit. Sorry.

Trotzdem halte ich es für sehr bedenklich die Äsche gezielt mit dem Spinner zu befischen. Die Äsche hat nicht so ein hartes Maul wie eine Forelle, barsch, Zander oder Hecht und selbst ein 6er Einzelhaken richtet großen Schaden an.

Bitte habt Verständnis für meinen Kampf für eine Fischart die ich sehr Liebe und versuche in unseren Gewässern zu erhalten. Danke.


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Du kannst in der Boardsuche auch einfach mal Farina eingeben  Es erscheint eine Fülle von erheiternden Threats  wie dieser hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97226&highlight=farina


----------



## Dart (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Ich finde ihn nicht:c.
> Wie könnte ich das anstellen, dass ich ihn finde?
> 
> Gruß Jan Peter


Im FliFi Forum solltest du bei Themen der elitären Bekleidungsnorm und der Edelmarken im allgemeinen fündig werden...von ca. Mitte 2008 bis zum Datum seiner Sperrung.


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Knispel, das streitet auch keiner ab 
Es geht auch weniger um seine Entgleisungen als um seine wirklich amüsanten Threats #h


----------



## Nolfravel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Hat doch auch weise Texte geschrieben z.B. :
> 
> Farina
> 04.07.2008, 08:59
> ...


 

Danke@ Steffen, Dart und Knispel.

Seeehr geil:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Das hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=127201&highlight=farina

ist mein persönlicher Lieblingsthreat


----------



## Nolfravel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Das hier:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=127201&highlight=farina
> 
> ist mein persönlicher Lieblingsthreat


 
Warum wurde er denn gesperrt?|supergri|supergri
Ich hab irgendwie das blöde Gefühl, dass Farina das wirklich ernst meinte...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Seefliege (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

|wavey: @ Sundvogel;

" ... Mehr als peinlich finde ich Leute, die in Flecktarn und mit gerundeten T-Shirts auf denen steht "Bier formte diesen Körper" o.ä. auf skandinavischen Fähren sturzbetrunken rumtorkeln ..."

stimmt, wird nur noch getoppt von schmerbäuchigen gestalten in muskelshirt und bermudas in einer katholischen kirche in der nähe des ballermanns ...  |peinlich

" ... Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich eine Flecktarnallergie habe ist mir dann doch jedes hippe Streetfishingtackle sympathischer ..." 

seht ihr es geht doch, multi-kulti beim angeln. wenn es sein muss auch mit rasterlocken, warum nicht? :m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Ich sehe, der Trööt geht seinen Gang....:m


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Besser wie *Unter*gang.


----------



## Eisbär14 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Man kann sich aber auch für schöne Blinker sehr seltsame Namen ausdenken.
Ob man sich das wegholt wenn man damit angelt 

http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/M...ker-Snaps-Moresilda-Boss-Gno/Tripper-Blinker/


----------



## Ines (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Mit sowas würde ich auch nicht fischen wollen.#d

Aber um nochmal zum Ausgangspunkt "häßliche Ruten" zurückzukommen:
Wie die Rute aussieht, ist mir ziemlich egal, solange der dazugehörige Mann hübsch ist - mit und ohne lange Haare.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Ines schrieb:


> Wie die Rute aussieht, ist mir ziemlich egal, solange der dazugehörige Mann hübsch ist - mit und ohne lange Haare.



Du willst ja mit ihm nur beim Angeln gesehen werden und mehr nicht :m


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Ines schrieb:


> *Wie die Rute aussieht, ist mir ziemlich egal, solange der dazugehörige Mann hübsch ist - mit und ohne lange Haare.*


 
ich würde mal sagen , das ist was für Honybee = Boardferkel - Fahnder

TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ


----------



## Ines (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Och ne, Toni, das Attribut "vorzeigbar" finde ich schon immer in Kontaktanzeigen affig. Da trifft der Umkehrschluß auf das Phänomen, dass sich (oft ältere) Männer mit jüngeren gutaussehenden Frauen "schmücken", nicht zu.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Ines schrieb:


> Och ne, Toni, das Attribut "vorzeigbar" finde ich schon immer in Kontaktanzeigen affig. Da trifft der Umkehrschluß auf das Phänomen, dass sich (oft ältere) Männer mit jüngeren gutaussehenden Frauen "schmücken", nicht zu.



Jetzt versuchst die Kurve zu kratzen, aber deine Anzüglichkeit und Absicht ist schon dokumentiert :q


----------



## Ines (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Was du mir alles unterstellst, Toni - schäm dich!|uhoh:


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Ines schrieb:


> Was du mir alles unterstellst, Toni - schäm dich!|uhoh:


 
|rotwerden








Fremdschämen :q


----------



## Eisbär14 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Kann Man(n) auch etwas anders verstehen ... Rute mit oder ohne lange Haare
Dann ist es auch egal ob älterer Mann  mit kurz oder lang behaarter Rute und jüngerer Frau als schmückendes Beiwerk....  #r


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Ihr seid ALLE Ferkel!
:m


----------



## Knispel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Knispel schrieb:


> Zitat von *Ines*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist schon gemeldet ....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Kann Man(n) auch etwas anders verstehen ... Rute mit oder ohne lange Haare
> Dann ist es auch egal ob älterer Mann mit kurz oder lang behaarter Rute und jüngerer Frau als schmückendes Beiwerk.... #r


 

fehlt nur noch, dass jemand behauptet, ich hätte mit den "häßlichen Ruten" was ferkliges im Sinn gehabt!
:q


----------



## Eisbär14 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

War eigentlich nur als lustiges Anhängsel gedacht,denn die Schönheit der Rute liegt im Auge des Betrachters


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Knispel schrieb:


> ich würde mal sagen , das ist was für Honybee = Boardferkel - Fahnder
> 
> TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜ



Auch von der Jugend kann man lernen, honeyball heißt der Gute#6


Hässlichste Rute: http://www.gooutdoorireland.com/store/images/uploads/speedmaster_spin2.jpg

Hässlichste Rolle: http://www.achigan.net/images/uploads/1142873064.jpg

Auf Ihn mit Gebrüll:q


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes...und da bin ich auch schon und verhafte diesen Beitrag mal sofort::m


Ines schrieb:


> Wie die Rute aussieht, ist mir ziemlich egal, solange der dazugehörige Mann hübsch ist - mit und ohne lange Haare.













:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Irgendwie war klar, dass dieser Thread ein ungeahntes Ferkelpotential hat...:m:vik:


----------



## Ollek (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hässlichste Rute: http://www.gooutdoorireland.com/store/images/uploads/speedmaster_spin2.jpg
> 
> Auf Ihn mit Gebrüll:q



:m Quatsch geht noch viieeelllll hässlicher :v Klick

Auf Ihn mit Gebrüll:q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Irgendwie war klar, dass dieser Thread ein ungeahntes Ferkelpotential hat...:m:vik:


 

Der Trööt ist unschuldig!!!!
|krach:

Ferkel haben ihn zu dem gemacht, was er nun ist...
:vik:


P.S.: Ines for president!


----------



## Ines (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Ich wollte doch nur mal was Positives über Männer sagen...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Ines, warum träumst du eigentlich von Erbsensuppe???
|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Weil Erbsensuppe sehr lecker sein kann!?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Oh ja!
Hab ich mal auf ner Geburtstagsfeier gekocht. Einen Topf Erbsensuppe und einen Chilli. Die Banausen haben sich nur an das Chilli gehalten, also habe ich 3 Tage lang Erbsensuppe gegessen.

Bin mir schließlich vorgekommen wie ein lebender Druckdampftopf...
:q:q:q


----------



## Ines (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*

Wir haben uns mit 12 Leuten im April einen Forellenteich gemietet. Da angeln wir und zwischendurch gibt's Erbsensuppe.

Eigentlich wollte ich schreiben: "Träumt von Forellen und Erbsensuppe" - aber das hat nicht gepasst.


----------



## Knigge007 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Hässlichste Rolle: http://www.achigan.net/images/uploads/1142873064.jpg
> 
> Auf Ihn mit Gebrüll:q




tja siehste so verschieden sind Geschmäcker,mir gefällt die Red zb sehr gut was das Aussehen angeht,in Echt sieht se bei weitem schöner aus als auf den Fotos.

Und ne Camou Schnur hab ich auch gekauft,oh wtf bin ich für ein elendiger Nerd......#6:vik:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> tja siehste so verschieden sind Geschmäcker,mir gefällt die Red zb sehr gut was das Aussehen angeht,in Echt sieht se bei weitem schöner aus als auf den Fotos.



War ja klar das jemand drauf anspringt|kopfkrat:q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Häßliche Ruten - bähhh!*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> War ja klar das jemand drauf anspringt|kopfkrat:q


 

Du Schelm, du!

Ich finde die Arc aber eigentlich auch ganz gelungen. Aber irgendwie habe ich es noch nicht übers Herz gebracht, eine zu erstehen.


----------

